# Coding enhanced Bluetooth



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey guys,

I would like to add the enhanced Bluetooth Option on a 2012 F10

As this car is build before 0713 so think i have to add 6NK to the vehicle order and VO code CIC and Combox.
I thought i have to delete 6NH and replace with 6NK but there is no such SA in the list.
Does somebody have some insight on this? would be greatly appreciatet.


1CA SELEKTION COP RELEVANTER FAHRZEUGE
1CB CO2 UMFANG
230 EU SPEZIFISCHE ZUSATZUMFAENGE
258 BEREIFUNG MIT NOTLAUFEIGENSCHAFTEN
2PA RADSCHRAUBENSICHERUNG
2TB SPORT-AUTOMATIK GETRIEBE
320 MODELLSCHRIFTZUG ENTFALL
322 KOMFORTZUGANG
358 KLIMAKOMFORT-FRONTSCHEIBE
3AC ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
415 SONNENSCHUTZROLLO FUER HECKSCHEIBE
423 FUSSMATTEN IN VELOURS
428 WARNDREIECK
430 INNEN-/AUSSENSPIEGEL AUT.ABBLENDEND
431 INNENSPIEGEL,AUTOMATISCH ABBLENDEND
453 AKTIVE SITZBELUEFTUNG VORN
456 KOMFORTSITZE ELEKTRISCH VERSTELLBAR
464 SKISACK
465 DURCHLADESYSTEM
488 LORDOSENSTUETZE FAHRER/BEIFAHRER
494 SITZHEIZUNG FUER FAHRER/BEIFAHRER
4B5 EDELHOLZAUSF.ESCHE MASER HOCHGL.
4M8 INDIVIDUAL FOND-LESELEUCHTEN
4UR AMBIENTES LICHT
502 SCHEINWERFER-WASCHANLAGE
508 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC)
522 XENON-LICHT
524 ADAPTIVES KURVENLICHT
534 KLIMAAUTOMATIK
575 ZUSAETZLICHE 12-V-STECKDOSE
5AC FERNLICHTASSISTENT
609 NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
614 INTERNET VORBEREITUNG
615 ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION
620 SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM
644 HANDY VORB. MIT BLUETOOTH-SCHNITTS.
677 HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
698 AREA-CODE 2
6AA BMW TELESERVICES
6AB STEUERUNG TELESERVICES
6FL USB-AUDIO-SCHNITTSTELLE
6NF MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE
6NR APPS
6VA CIC ZUSTEUERUNG
6VC STEUERUNG COMBOX
710 M LEDERLENKRAD
760 INDIVIDUAL HOCHGLANZ SHADOW LINE
879 DEUTSCH / BORDLITERATUR
8KA OELWARTUNGSINT. 30.000KM/24MONATE
8SC LAENDERSPEZ. TELESERVICEFREISCH.
8TF AKTIVER FUSSGAENGERSCHUTZ.
8TH SPEED LIMIT INFO
8TN TAGFAHRLICHT UEBER LICHTMENUE EINST
8V1 HINWEISSCHILD NCAP
962 KENNZEICHENTRAEGER VORNE ENTFALL

Sonderausstattungen-Serie

1CC AUTO START STOP FUNKTION
1CD BRAKE ENERGY REGENERATION
2K1 LM RAEDER V-SPEICHE 236
4U2 FAHRERLEBNISSCHALTER INKL. ECO PRO
548 KILOMETERTACHO
851 SPRACHVERSION DEUTSCH


Thanks Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your car has 644 HANDY VORB. MIT BLUETOOTH-SCHNITTS, which is already Enhanced Bluetooth telephone functionality. 

You are trying to code something to car it already has.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

I don't have the car here at the Moment.
it is my Cousins.
he would like to add the Office function..
shouldn't the Office be available if you have enhanced Bluetooth?
he Claims, that the menu etc for the Office function isnt there.

i will check further once i see the car.

thanks so far,
Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I don't have the car here at the Moment.
> it is my Cousins.
> ...


EBT (6NS) should include Office, but cars now can A2DP Bluetooth Audio Streaming from factory, without 6NS Option, in which case there is no Office function.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

then I should be able to add 6NS or 6NK to the VO to activate office?
just the question, if I have to delete something from the VO as well...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> then I should be able to add 6NS or 6NK to the VO to activate office?
> just the question, if I have to delete something from the VO as well...


6NK is not needed for Office.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

then I should use 6ns and VO code CIC and combox?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> then I should use 6ns and VO code CIC and combox?


It is explained here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## UMDterp (Feb 15, 2016)

My car already has 6NL from the factory (Dec. 2012 Build)... I gather coding to change/add 6NS would be useless as I already have all the Bluetooth options already?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UMDterp said:


> My car already has 6NL from the factory (Dec. 2012 Build)... I gather coding to change/add 6NS would be useless as I already have all the Bluetooth options already?


Correct.


----------



## shaw16 (Feb 1, 2016)

NS will enable office and ability to pair two phone at the same time


----------



## youre1m (Mar 4, 2017)

*Can't find CAF*

Hi,

I've got a 2014 530d with pro nav but no enhanced bluetooth. I've installed e-sys 3.28.1 and got the token working. I've connected to the car and read all CAF files to my laptop but I can't find which CAF file I should be editing in order to see if I can set 6NS against my car. Can anyone advise which CAF file I should be looking at? I thought having read about 50 pages of forums it would be under HUBT but can't see anything that looks like the list of functionality posted above I can view?

Sorry, first time attempting to code by car here, in case you hadn't guessed already.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

youre1m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 2014 530d with pro nav but no enhanced bluetooth. I've installed e-sys 3.28.1 and got the token working. I've connected to the car and read all CAF files to my laptop but I can't find which CAF file I should be editing in order to see if I can set 6NS against my car. Can anyone advise which CAF file I should be looking at? I thought having read about 50 pages of forums it would be under HUBT but can't see anything that looks like the list of functionality posted above I can view?
> 
> ...


You only need 1 post, not 50 page thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## youre1m (Mar 4, 2017)

Perfect, thanks for the prompt response, I'll give it a whirl later once the laptop charges up again.


----------



## youre1m (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,

I've tried to follow the instructions but the document is based on an older version of e-sys so it seems it's all changed a bit. I'm running 3.28.1, so when I right click FA the option I get activate FA rather than calculate FP. I've done that and can scroll down to find 6nh, but there's no option to change it, right click options are greyed out and it hasn't automatically moved me to FA editor view.

I've then found FA editor under Editors and viewers, but this in blank and requests me to browse to an FA file. I do this and I only have FaListSample.xml in the default FA location, presumably I haven't read the FA successfully?


----------



## youre1m (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorted thanks for the help. Found the following video link very helpful for FA coding using 3.28.1 as the instructions in the link provided above are for an older version. Bluetooth streaming at last, thanks for your help.

https://youtu.be/wKuIRbC9R7Q

:thumbup:


----------



## Simania_NL (Dec 11, 2017)

Okey I've coded 6NL and it shows up right. Can stream audio via BT to my car, but the moment I connect the USB cable to the phone, things stop working. Of course I get a message that when the phone is connected to the USB-port the BT is not working, got that. But after disconnecting the phone from the USB-port, I'm not able to connect it to the car again via BT, never. Not after switching off the the car, just not possible. The audio icon in the BT-settings somehow stay greyed-out.
Somebody any thoughts?????

Regards


----------

